# This is torture.



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Aquavista-Aqu.../ref=sr_1_105?ie=UTF8&qid=1327373614&sr=8-105

Need I say more?


----------



## Mikkisaur (Nov 11, 2011)

What? I don't even... How do they even come up with these things?? And I thought the 5 gal. each for my boys was a tad small. At that point a 1 gal bowl would be a dream for the poor things. Why are these allowed to be sold?


----------



## FinneyFin (Jan 19, 2012)

I saw this the other day and thought it was fake,but no it's real! That's so horrible!


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

Mikkisaur said:


> What? I don't even... How do they even come up with these things?? And I thought the 5 gal. each for my boys was a tad small. At that point a 1 gal bowl would be a dream for the poor things. Why are these allowed to be sold?


I know, right? People think living animals are decorations or paintings... THEY ARE NOT. I have my SDeT betta in 1.5 G and he loves it. People need to realize that giving your betta adequate space is important, and a good quality environment is even better! No space to swim is not good


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

FinneyFin said:


> I saw this the other day and thought it was fake,but no it's real! That's so horrible!


I wish it was... I can't even believe there is a 5-star review on there!


----------



## Mikkisaur (Nov 11, 2011)

This is getting ridiculous. There's more and more of this stuff all the time. You'd think PETA would be all over them, with what silly things they do sometimes. I pointed out the divided 0.5 gals they were selling at Petsmart to an employee on Sunday and got an eyeroll. :C (good news though: the cups are getting bigger.) The staff could be a liiiittle bit more knowledgeable. It makes me sad to know that ignorance is leading to cruelty.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

That tiny clock-like thing is $60, too?! Who's the tard that would buy something that would harm their fish AND their wallet? -.-


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, PetSmart has bigger cups now!

LOL I know, $60?


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

My entire 10-gallon setup cost less than this.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, even more so, I just checked back at the clockuarium to show how absurd it was to my boyfriend and I saw right under $60 'you save $39!' and right above it, $99 is crossed out -.-;; Jesus... this hurts... My 5 gal cost under $30... I think with all the plants and stuff I bought for my tank, it costed me about the same as this poor excuse of a decor piece!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

You know what I'd do with it? I'd prank someone that hates snails and shrimp. I'd buy it, fill it with water, sea monkeys, and MTS and just wait for them to get home. I'd be all like "Hey!  I got you a new clock! <3 It's in your room!"

muahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

thats a nifty toy to get if you want to display dead betta or multiple betta over the next few months
from link:
"
Unique Conversation Piece -The world's only clock that is a fish tank; Perfect for any room 
". 
i can just imagine a visitor tell the owner, hey theres a dead fish in the clock again. id prefer to put the fish in a betta cup to that.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

This is why people think that Bettas are dull and boring. When they put them in these tiny tanks how can they expect them to be vibrant and lively? And it's probably freezing in there anyway, not to mention the lack of oxygen! How are they supposed to get air from the top of the clock??


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Easy Set Up -Just add water and fish
Easy Care -Betta fish need to be fed only *2-3 times per week*; Easy water changes
Space Saving -Less than 4 inches thick. Save floor or counter space
High Quality Manufacturing -High quality acrylic with advanced quartz technology
Unique Conversation Piece -The world's only clock that is a fish tank; Perfect for any room
 
Wow stupidity


----------



## Mikkisaur (Nov 11, 2011)

I just have no words for the sheer amount of stupid. 10 minutes of research and less money gives you a very happy fish. It's simple! >:C


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

alysalouise said:


> Easy Set Up -Just add water and fish
> Easy Care -Betta fish need to be fed only *2-3 times per week*; Easy water changes
> Space Saving -Less than 4 inches thick. Save floor or counter space
> High Quality Manufacturing -High quality acrylic with advanced quartz technology
> ...


I know, right? Sometimes I think people who buy these things must have pet care check lists that look like this: 

Care is Easy? Check

Set up no more than 3 steps? Check

Don't need to feed more than every other day (once a week prefered)? check

Don't take up floor, counter, or wall space? Hmm...
If wall space is needed, takes up less than a 12 x 12 poster? Check


Makes my place prettier? Check

Good for the animal? BWUHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA 

I will never understand why people sell fish tanks that are advertized like closet savers. I understand some people don't have the room since I had fish while I was on campus. But I could still fit two 1 gallon set ups without issue. If the only place you have left for a fish is your wall you don't have room for a fish. :-?


----------



## Wildehund (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow....
That is *torture*!
Where do people even come up with these _stupid_ ideas?
:-(


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

It would be better if they made a water tight water proof clock to put in your aquarium instead of puting your fish in the clock as an aquarium. (Not that I'd want a clock in my tank,... they can't tell time anyway lol!) JK ;-) But yeah.. Bad idea to have a clock that your Betta lives in :shake:


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

SnowySurface said:


> Good for the animal? BWUHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA


Most times when I deal with people who don't care about the animal, they don't even bother asking about it xD Just more concerned about how they look and get mad because their pet dies within three days or it's not self maintenance enough to keep looking good- or complain because the pet keeps doing whatever it wants because the person lacks responsibility in training it right...


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> It would be better if they made a water tight water proof clock to put in your aquarium instead of puting your fish in the clock as an aquarium. (Not that I'd want a clock in my tank,... they can't tell time anyway lol!) JK ;-) But yeah.. Bad idea to have a clock that your Betta lives in :shake:


 Agreed! I think the idea of putting a waterproof clock IN a tank somehow is kind of a cute idea... At least I'd be able to keep track of time when I stare off in my tank for an hour or two! Plus when you get the right setup, your tank looks waaaay better than that boring piece of crap clock..... -.-


----------



## juanlover (Jan 17, 2012)

whoever made that is an idiot who hates bettas!!! 

srry that was for something else. tommorow im getting a new betta which its name is ganna be comet ill post its pic for u guyss to c it.
and later on ill show u my other 1 names blaze!!!

whoever created the stupic thing, is an idiot and a hater to all bettas  and how the heck are u suposed to feed the betta?!

srry it agai n happened!!

whoever created that is an idiot and btw how are u supposed to feed the poor thing 

im srry im confused with this


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

juanlover said:


> im srry im confused with this





juanlover said:


> whoever created that is an idiot and btw how are u supposed to feed the poor thing





juanlover said:


> srry it agai n happened!!





juanlover said:


> whoever created the stupic thing, is an idiot and a hater to all bettas  and how the heck are u suposed to feed the betta?!





juanlover said:


> srry that was for something else. tommorow im getting a new betta which its name is ganna be comet ill post its pic for u guyss to c it.
> and later on ill show u my other 1 names blaze!!!





juanlover said:


> whoever made that is an idiot who hates bettas!!!


I'm having trouble following what you are confused by. If you having trouble quoting people, click the "Quote" button in the lower right corner of the comment you want to reply to and opens up the advance reply window. Then you can reply under the quote like I did. 

But multiquoting (like I did) is a bit more complicated.


----------

